# IRS mileage rate news for 2016



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

The Internal Revenue Service (IRS) has issued the 2016 optional standard mileage rates.The Internal Revenue Service (IRS) has issued the 2016 optional standard mileage rates and beginning on January 1, 2016, the standard mileage rates for the use of a car, van, pickup or panel truck will be:


54 cents per mile for business miles driven (down from 57.5 cents in 2015)
19 cents per mile driven for medical or moving purposes (down from 23 cents in 2015)
14 cents per mile driven in service of charitable organizations (fixed by Congress, never adjusted for inflation)


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

They've caught on.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> The Internal Revenue Service (IRS) has issued the 2016 optional standard mileage rates.The Internal Revenue Service (IRS) has issued the 2016 optional standard mileage rates and beginning on January 1, 2016, the standard mileage rates for the use of a car, van, pickup or panel truck will be:
> 
> 
> 54 cents per mile for business miles driven (down from 57.5 cents in 2015)
> ...


That sucks!


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Gas prices are currently low & expected to remain low for the next several months.  It doesn't surprise me at all that the mileage deduction has been lowered.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I've been one of the people *****ing about getting people's taxes raised to pay off the 20 trillion we owe China. Sticking it to the 1%.

Even taking into account the uber fees that are going to be listed as income I'll take the mileage this year. Next year without the Papa John's schedule the expenses may eclipse the mileage deduction


----------

